# "Doctor's Orders"/CBBT 8/2/05



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Got a call to take a day off and hop on board "Doctor's Orders" with Joe and Dr. Ike. Departed Taylors Landing at 6am and headed to the High Rise. What a beautiful morning and ride out may I tell you!

Started a flounder drift at the high rise and with a perfect tide with us I picked up a 20" keeper fairly quick on a squid/minnow flounder rig. Made a few more drifts and I picked up another keeper at 18". Ike and Joe picked up some toads and a few smaller flounder.

While drifting we ran into a fairly nice school of spades. Out come the chowders and spade rigs as fast as we can get them. Toss out clams, but we quickly noticed the spades (some of which were nice sized) are feeding on jellyfish!  Needless to say the clams did not intrest them at all as they were feeding heavily on the jelly's!

Forget the spades then, off to the 4th, then Bouy 11 for some more flounder drifts. A few more small flatties, but that's it. Back to the high rise. While lkooking for a hole, we notice a cobia crusing on top of the water, but could not get a bait to him fast enough as he was moving pretty fast with the tide. Started drifting again, nothing but toads, so off to the Baltimore Channel. Started a drift and found a nice hole that produced two more keepers for me at 17" and 19" and a bunch of small flounder. Finally headed back in and back at the dock by 4pm.

Only 4 keeper flounder today and about 18 throw backs. Other fish caught by us today were small blues, croaker (started to get thick in Balt. Chann.), toads, pigfish, seabass, houndfish, and a conch! Saw plenty of dolphins, a few turtles and a huge school of rays, but no cobia trailing them!

Fishbite strips worked great today instead of squid strips!!

Absolutely beautiful day out and it was a pleasure to be aboard "Doctors Orders"!  

Over and OUT!!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Great report and looks like the DR. filled you perscription for some pullage and four for the table.


----------

